# SSHD(1TB)  for 7k



## adityak469 (Jan 15, 2014)

i was thinking to get an upgrade in march after my exams...i was thinking to get a SSHD(1TB) as i heard they are fast,cheap and offer good storage...
Please tell me where(online) and which to buy...(links will be appreciated)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 18, 2014)

Get this: Samsung 840 Series 120 GB SSD Internal Hard Drive (MZ-7TD120BW) - Samsung: Flipkart.com


----------

